# Flatulence solution



## Franko (Nov 11, 2002)

Approximately two years ago I was diagnosed with IBS (Irritable Bowel Syndrome), an illness, which required me to regularly take several medications. Eventually the combinations of these medications resulted in an embarrassing side effect---odorous gas. This adversely affected the quality of my life as my profession involved working closely with people on a daily basis. It got to a point where I was doing more conference calls versus meeting directly with my clientele. My family members also noticed changes in my demeanor and expressed concern because I no longer desired to attend previously enjoyed activities---going to performances such as opera, ballet, symphony and plays. Although feeling depressed, I found it much easier to remain home because then I would not have to deal with any unforeseen situations due to IBS.Earlier this year, my husband and I happened to hear a radio disk jockey commenting about a unique invention that eliminates the odor from flatulence/gas. The product’s name is Flat-D. He said that the product’s spokesperson indicated it could benefit individuals like myself who were struggling with flatulence related conditions. Since the price was affordable and the customer’s satisfaction guaranteed, my husband and I agreed I had nothing to lose. So I placed an order that same evening, through “Flat-d.com.” I have now been using the Flat-D for six weeks. No longer do I feel compelled to minimize face-to-face contacts with my clients and avoid attending public events and activities. Thanks to the Flat-D I have a renewed sense of confidence in knowing that I will not be embarrassed in public by symptoms related to my illness. I am grateful this product is now available and encourage you to give it a try, too! It will enhance the quality of your daily life—just like it did for me!


----------

